# The MGI Management Instute PE Review



## NWARLZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience, positive or negative, in using the MGI Management Institute material to review for the PE? My old boss, who passed the first time, gave me his set of manuals. I was contemplating on going thru it, but wanted to get some opinions prior to putting in the time. Any suggestions or reviews of the materials would be greatly appreciated.


----------

